# Tang Community Tank



## mshuangchao (Dec 8, 2013)

Howdy! Just a few pics to introduce myself. My name is Chao Huang, an undergrad from Sun Yat-sen university, Guangzhou, China and currently doing research in the systematics and phylogeny of the freshwater crabs of China (latest paper: http://www.mapress.com/zootaxa/2012/f/z03588p063f.pdf). Needless to say, I have always had a strong interest in aquatic fauna and have kept fishes for as long as I can remember...

My species list:
Bathybates minor x2
Cyp. leptosoma "Kitumba Jumbo" x15 approx.
Paracyp. nigripinnis x5
Benthochromis tricoti (horii) "Chituta" x5
Cyathopharynx foai "Sumbu Green" x8 (juv.)
Mastecembelus plagiostoma x2
Mastecembelus tanganyicae x3
Haplotaxodon trifasciatus x5
Reganochromis calliurus x5
Greenwoodochromis christyi x1 (still need 3 more)
Greenwoodochromis bellcrossi x0 (need 5)
Phyllonemus typus x5

Currently, I have breed the Cyp. leptosoma. Benthochromis and Paracyp are holding eggs... Others are either too new to the tank or are still juviniles. The tank is 4m x 1m x 1m.
Enjoy, cheers!


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks good that is one big tank. haha Maybe you could add some pictures of the whole tank.
Oh and by the way WELCOME to the Forum!!!  :thumb: :fish:


----------



## mshuangchao (Dec 8, 2013)

AfricanLove said:


> Looks good that is one big tank. haha Maybe you could add some pictures of the whole tank.
> Oh and by the way WELCOME to the Forum!!!  :thumb: :fish:


Hi AfricanLove,

Yes indeed, I might post a pic of it tonight! Thanks!

Chao H.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to C-F, Chao!!!

Nice looking set up. Thanks for sharing the pictures and looking forward to more.


----------



## mshuangchao (Dec 8, 2013)

Deeda said:


> Welcome to C-F, Chao!!!
> 
> Nice looking set up. Thanks for sharing the pictures and looking forward to more.


Hi Deeda,

Thanks for the welcome!
Just a side note, the actual density of the tank is very low, the pics... I took when they were swarming together, nibbling at a spirulina tablet.

Chao H.


----------



## mshuangchao (Dec 8, 2013)

Here it is! I added a black background since this photo was taken!


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Haha, do you want to swap wives?  That tank is amazing. I was going to say that I wouldn't keep jumbo cyps with Foai, but I guess all that stuff goes out the window when you'r dealing with such a large tank. Congrats on getting the Benthos to spawn as well.


----------



## mshuangchao (Dec 8, 2013)

noddy said:


> Haha, do you want to swap wives?  That tank is amazing. I was going to say that I wouldn't keep jumbo cyps with Foai, but I guess all that stuff goes out the window when you'r dealing with such a large tank. Congrats on getting the Benthos to spawn as well.


Hi noddy,

Thanks! Yes, I understand foai can be aggressive, but since they are still juveniles, I'll wait and see how things play out!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Absolutely stunning aquarium!!

Can you post your filtration, heating and other information? I love to see what people are using to sustain such a large aquarium.


----------



## mshuangchao (Dec 8, 2013)

Deeda said:


> Absolutely stunning aquarium!!
> 
> Can you post your filtration, heating and other information? I love to see what people are using to sustain such a large aquarium.


Hi Deeda,

Sure thing! I am using an overflow filter with a 1 meter tank as a sump, two 1000W heaters (temperature rarely goes below 10 degrees Celsius over here), and one air pump. This tank was built 7 years ago, the initial design was ineffective, I've been improving ever since, but there's only so much you can do when a tank this big is already built... So that's why overall filtration is not very strong, I keep a low density to compensate. I have also planted some plants at the top of my tank to suck up nitrates, but I doubt it makes much of a difference at all...

Chao H.


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)

WOW! Neat tank. What are the dimensions?


----------



## mshuangchao (Dec 8, 2013)

Ptyochromis said:


> WOW! Neat tank. What are the dimensions?


Hi Ptyochromis,
The tank is 4m x 1m x 1m.
Chao H.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

What is that about 750 gallons?


----------



## mshuangchao (Dec 8, 2013)

pablo111 said:


> What is that about 750 gallons?


Hi pablo111,

It's around 1056 gallons.

Chao H.


----------



## Darkskies (Mar 17, 2012)

Beautiful tank! How do you do water changes on a tank that large?


----------



## mshuangchao (Dec 8, 2013)

Darkskies said:


> Beautiful tank! How do you do water changes on a tank that large?


Hi, Darkskies

Thanks! There is a tap directly above the tank, water gets drained through a PVC pipe at the bottom.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Absolutely stunning. But, why does everyone assume that aquarist are male?


----------



## mshuangchao (Dec 8, 2013)

Floridagirl said:


> Absolutely stunning. But, why does everyone assume that aquarist are male?


Lol, well I guess it's true that there are more male fishkeepers than females!


----------



## anthonymb (Dec 13, 2013)

all i have to say is wow.....


----------

